# 420



## luannelong10 (Nov 25, 2001)

I''am looking for a club 420 for my daughter. She is currently sailing an old Sunfish. I hope she is ready for the move up. We live on a small inland lake in SC. I would like to get her involved in racing around North and South Carolina.I''ve never sailed a 420 myself however I know it''s a collegiate boat. Any information on 420''s in this area would be helpful. Thank you


----------



## 420sailor (Sep 14, 2001)

I faced a similar problem a few years ago when I was buying a 420. Vanguard makes the boat and their site (www.teamvanguard.com) has a wealth of information including a posting of used 420s from all over the country. The site also has a link to the Club 420 association web site which is also very helpful especially if you want to race competativly.


----------

